# Has Shoulder Pain Stopped Your Martial Arts Training?



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting article from Black Belt magazine.

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/daily/m...rts-training&utm_campaign=martial-arts-injury


----------



## killer (Mar 28, 2012)

yes it did back in the 90's I had to have my shoulder surgically put back in the joint due to wing blocks being too high


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2012)

well no....but it should have ...when I sepearted my clavicle falling when I was training Changquan... but I really did not notice becuse the broken ankle hurt more. 

This article is not talking about anything new however. My sifu, now in his 70s way back when he was in his 20s in China was with his sifu and meant a guy that was the same age as his sifu, who was a friend of his sifu, but he could hardly move. After they left this guy his sifu told him that the man they jsut talked to was good martial artist in his youth but he did too much hard external training and that is why he was like he was the day my sifu meant him. The training was not balanced and it damaged his body


----------



## Instructor (Mar 28, 2012)

I am down two students right now because they are both going in for shoulder surgery.  To the best of my knowledge they are not training injuries but work related.  The result is the same though, no training.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2012)

Sore subject....literally.  I have managed to swing sticks and swords and knives around with no shoulder issues.....then I end up really messing up my right shoulder goofing around with a friend.   I should have gotten it checked out when it happened.  I didn't, now its 2 months later and I have concerns that it isn't healing right.  Frack


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 29, 2012)

Sister screwed hers up defending a figure four armlock poorly. Still hurts her flexibility a little.


----------

